
The end of petrol and diesel cars? All vehicles will be electric by 2025 - bogle
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2017/05/14/petrol-cars-will-vanish-2025-says-us-report/
======
bogle
Pie in the sky thinking. Where's my flying car, dude?

